# Repairing Window Blinds



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've got a 2008 Chausson with Dometic windows. On a couple of the blinds the material has torn slightly where it goes into the plastic locking strip. I was thinking that if there was enough material on the roller, I might be able to repair them.

Does anyone know

(a) What if any traps or pitfulls are there if I remove the plastic interior trim from the windows?

(b) How do the rollers come out, and how are they tensioned?

(c) How is the material fixed to the locking strips?

Many thanks



Malcolm


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Malcolm, I have the same blinds as you but haven't had to do any diy on them yet! I just did a google and if you have a look at this site www.dreampod.net/boroma/dometic_windows.html it is the seitz type but would think it has similar components inside which might give you some help.
Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Many thanks, that looks very useful

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Assuming Seitz windows.

I've had mine apart, for some reason there wasn't enough tension in them so I had to wind ou the central rod, then they were fine, I'd say there was about 150mm of spare material on it, but of course they might be different to eachother.

Taking off the interior frame trim is straight forward, as it's a complete unit once the crews are out, weighs about 10kg max if that mine are 1300x600mm

Remove the inner frame covers screws, make sure all the windows vent and doors are closed so when you remove the inner frame it doesn't blow out closed, the mastic will keep it in place but a gust might shift it.

Lay the inner frame on a table with a towel or similar to protect it. You will see a black plastic clamp with two screws in it at one end of the roller, and some staples at the other, you can safely remove the plastic clamp and screws.

The next bit is tricky to explain and to do, but some long nose pliers and an ordinary pair or pliers will come in handy, you need to push the flattened end of the rod out of the staples, and also to stop it from rotating, it's a quite strong spring inside so be prepared, using both pairs of pliers increase the tension on the spring.

Then you need to ensure the flat part of the rod is in the right orientation to get it back under the staples and just push it back in and breath again, the blind stays in it's track the whole time, it's the same method to do the fly screen too.

As for how the blind is fixed to the end sliding part, I'm not too sure, but if memory serves it is held in with a plastic rod/pipe somehow which jams it in place, not 100% confident on that part.

You might need to remove the whole of the blind and rod to work on it, hence the above info, the side parts are just on clips so just gently force them of with screwdriver or blunt chisel, and they go back on with a good tap.

If it all has to come out then you will of course need to re-tension it, so make a note of which direction it will need to be rewound, and using the pliers keep going until it feels taught and try it, if you wind it too tight you won't be able to close the blind, if it's too slack it won't easily go back onto the spindle.

I hope that the above is understandable, it sounds more difficult that it actually is, ten minutes from start to finish on the re-tensioning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pilchards said:


> Hi Malcolm, I have the same blinds as you but haven't had to do any diy on them yet! I just did a google and if you have a look at this site www.dreampod.net/boroma/dometic_windows.html it is the seitz type but would think it has similar components inside which might give you some help.
> Dave


Wish I'd seen this link, I could have saved myself a lot of typing :roll:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Your desription added to it Kev

Thanks a lot

Malcolm


----------

